# Am I overreacting? (kinda long)



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I dunno it depends. What time have you been going out? If they bring in at say 5 pm and you go out at 7 or even 6 and your horse is not in then yes it is a big deal. If they're leaving him out all night when you paid for stall board then yes they're violating your contract and it is very very wrong. Now wit the blanket thing. At my barn if its warm out and all you have is a heavy weight they won't put it on because its not fair to the horse. It is the owners job to have an apporpriate selection of blankets available. Now if you had the same weight blanket as everyone else at the bar and others were blanketed then there is a problem. As for the weather. Horses go out in the rain. At my barn stall horses go out from 7:30-4, rain, snow or shine. If its like -40 celsius and a blizzard we only put them out to clean stals but you get what I mean right?


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

I kind of agree with you. You are paying for a service that you are not getting. This is why I am moving my mare to a different barn when she comes back off her winter lease. Even though the barn she was at was about $50 cheaper than where she will be going, I am moving her because when I took her there, I was told that she would have the appropriate blanket/sheet put on when needed (ie. raining, windy, etc.). This was never done. And it bothers me. And she is also not getting grain. Which I want her to. So I am willing to pay the extra money. If you are not happy with the service at this barn, I would move. Period.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Puddintat said:


> Am I overreacting? I know its best for the horses to be out as much as possible but I feel like I'm paying for a service I'm not getting.


Unless your contract specifically states the horses will be brought in at the first rain drop or snowflake - yes you are over reacting.

We had a BLIZZARD on Saturday. Turned horses out in the a.m. per normal. They ran, they bucked, they played and had an absolute blast all day long. Outside they have hay, water and a shelter and the friends of their choosing versus the ones they are 'stuck' next to in the barn.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I will start with, if you do not like their theories on horse care, find a barn whose theories you agree with.

The boarding barns near me vary on what weather they turn out in. Some do not turn out if there is a slight hint of precipitation. Others the horses are out unless there is an ice storm of some type. Rain or shine they are out there in their paddocks and pastures.

I would not find it surprising to go to the barn and find a horse still out in the evening. Why not simply ask, "what is your normal schedule for turn out and bringing them in?", instead of sneaking and assuming? 

One boarding barn I know of turns out around 10am and they do not come in until 10 or 11 pm. Another they turn out around 8 or 9 am and back in around 4:30pm. 

Assuming and listening to gossip will get you no where quick.

If you get facts and you still do not agree with them, then, like I said at the top, find a barn whose theories match your theories.


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I will start with, if you do not like their theories on horse care, find a barn whose theories you agree with.
> 
> The boarding barns near me vary on what weather they turn out in. Some do not turn out if there is a slight hint of precipitation. Others the horses are out unless there is an ice storm of some type. Rain or shine they are out there in their paddocks and pastures.
> 
> ...


I really don't feel that I'm sneaking and assuming because when I first heard these rumors I decided to make my own decisions. I was told by the BO bc I asked, that when it was cold and/or rainy the horses on stall board would be brought in. It was brought to my attention that one rainy night other horses were in except mine. I could not do anything about it because I did not see this to prove it. I decided to come out one night when it was rainy to check on him. He was out in the cold rain without his blanket on. I was not informed that his blanket was removed (it is our job to put them on and take them off.) I understand why she took it off but I would've still like to have known it was off. I am probably just overreacting, honestly. For all I know Dancer is quite happy outside. He is my first horse afterall. I just wonder why I'm even paying for full board when he is only in every now and then.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

If your not getting the services you paid for your not overreacting. Simple as that. Discuss it with the BM and if they say they'll fix it find trusted people who go out often and ask them to check on your horse for you, just a cursory glance. If the agreement is still not being upheld, leave.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

My point was simply, they might have a different opinion of what cold and rainy are than you do. To you rainy is any time it rains. To them rainy might be heavy freezing rain only.

Talk with the barn owner and go from there.

Do you have a contract? What does it say?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Beau Baby said:


> If your not getting the services you paid for your not overreacting. Simple as that. Discuss it with the BM and if they say they'll fix it find trusted people who go out often and ask them to check on your horse for you, just a cursory glance. If the agreement is still not being upheld, leave.


 
Wow. Have people spy on your barn owners. 

If you feel it has to come to that - please do leave. As a BO, I would be very uncomfortable with that type of attitude from one of my boarders.


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

I would never have people go out and spy on my horse. I think that is wrong. However, I do think I have the right to pop in and check on him whenever I like to. I'm just going to talk with the BO and go from there. I am going to ask her to please put him in the stall at night and let him out in the a.m., though. I really don't want to start a conflict with anyone about this. I am just concerned as a first time horse owner and wanted to get other people's opinions.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Puddintat said:


> I would never have people go out and spy on my horse. I think that is wrong. However, I do think I have the right to pop in and check on him whenever I like to. I'm just going to talk with the BO and go from there.


Yes, as long as the barn doesn't have specific posted hours, you should be able to drop in and check on your horse anytime you wish. After all, he's _your_ horse.

I think speaking with the BO is a great idea. There might just be some miscommunication that can be cleared up with a face to face.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Puddintat said:


> I would never have people go out and spy on my horse. I think that is wrong. However, I do think I have the right to pop in and check on him whenever I like to. I'm just going to talk with the BO and go from there. I am going to ask her to please put him in the stall at night and let him out in the a.m., though. I really don't want to start a conflict with anyone about this. I am just concerned as a first time horse owner and wanted to get other people's opinions.


You have been asked a couple of times - what does the contract say?

Have you asked when they are normally brought in and turned out? Have you asked what the feeding schedule is?

We state very clearly that all horses are turned out daily unless medically necessary to be confined. I feed at 5:00 a.m. and turn out. We feed again between 8 and 9 pm. We do not feed and bring horses in when someone is there. All the stalled horses come in on their own. We have a series of connected turnouts and they come in through the indoor arena. We don't want to interfere with a workout and we don't want someone in the way for evening chores.


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

I know the feeding schedule and the contract just states that they will be brought in during inclement weather. This is why I asked when I signed up for full board if he would be brought in if it was raining or cold and I was told yes.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Just to clarify I never meant spy on your barn owner! I just stated simply that if people are around to shoot a peek at your horse if they go by or whatnot. If you can't get out everyday and your having doubts about whether your getting the services you paid for asking a friend if your horse is in or blanketed is not spying.


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

Beau Baby said:


> Just to clarify I never meant spy on your barn owner! I just stated simply that if people are around to shoot a peek at your horse if they go by or whatnot. If you can't get out everyday and your having doubts about whether your getting the services you paid for asking a friend if your horse is in or blanketed is not spying.


I know what you meant :smile: No worries


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

If you feel like you are not getting what you want, then yes, you need to say something, otherwise resentment will build. You have expectations and your barn owner may not read your mind or be on the same page with you.... have a mature discussion that lets them know what you are thinking and wanting.... there is no harm in that.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

As a boarder I think what you're doing is totally right!!! Its YOUR horse which makes it YOUR business!!! I know if i had the smallest doubt in the care of my horse i would be down there in a flash!!! If your paying for a stable board and you arnt getting one thats soo wrong! If I were you i would sit down with the BO or BM and explain to them your expectations! YOUR paying for the extra!! 

its your right to make sure your horse is getting the best care! i know my horse is like my child, thats how i think of her so would anyone want any doubt in the care of thier child? uh i dont think so!!! and your BO will just have to accept that!!!

So dont think your over reacting in my mind your doing everything thats right!!
good luck with everything!!!


----------



## CheyGurl17 (Aug 19, 2010)

I think that your horse is not getting the care it is supposed to be getting! I would be mad if that happened to my horse, if they were boarded. I dont see why you need to pay the extra, and yet get nothing for it! Talk with your BO, and make sure you guys agree on terms, or find a new stable that does agree with your terms.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I can agree with both sides to this.
However, right now I think that it all depends on after you talk with your BO! What if their interpretation of rain is pouring freezing cold rain? Or snow is a blizzard? You have to be on the same page, and at this point, you're not.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I completely understand your concerns. I don't see anything wrong with putting them out during the day so that they can move around and get some exercise, even when it is cold or rainy. I feel that it makes mine a lot happier horse. I have a tendency to want to baby my horse sometimes and have to remind myself that he is a horse and he will be fine.


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

sandy2u1 said:


> I completely understand your concerns. I don't see anything wrong with putting them out during the day so that they can move around and get some exercise, even when it is cold or rainy. I feel that it makes mine a lot happier horse. I have a tendency to want to baby my horse sometimes and have to remind myself that he is a horse and he will be fine.



I agree with your statement. :sad: I actually think I anthropomorphize him too much.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

> I agree with your statement. :sad: I actually think I anthropomorphize him too much.


  

Don't feel bad about it. I catch myself doing the same thing sometimes. I am glad that you care about your horse that much. Your horse is very lucky. 
​


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

I have to agree with the posters who have said you need to sit down with the barn staff and ensure that YOUR idea of inclement weather and the BM or BO know where your coming from.
Communication is key.

Also, not sure what their time line is regarding turn in, but just because you have come at x time, and he was still out... doesn't mean that your horse is staying out all night.
For us turn in can be anywhere from 4-6pm (winter months), and 4-10pm (summer months) depending on the weather, what has happened through out the day schedule wise (ie farrier, vet, hay deliveries etc).
So perhaps the times you came, they just weren't ready to bring him in.
And as long as he looks comfortable...even though it is raining he would e fine to stay out.

Now, if your horse is staying outside ALL the time and you're paying for stall board...then yes, you have something to complain about.

But I think the main thing in this situation, is to ensure that you and the BO are on the same page when it comes to interpretation of inclement weather.


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

Everyone seems to have excellent points when saying "talk to the BO". So - what is the word?


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

So, I talked to the BO and I've decided that she definitely knows more about equines than I do so I'll just go by her judgement. The babies will be brought in at night when its really cold and/or wet. If its really yucky during the day she'll bring them in. I just feel bad thinking about him in the elements but I have to remind myself that he's a horse and not a human.


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

Generally stall board means that the horses come in at night regardless of the weather... do you guys have some other agreement?


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

leonalee said:


> Generally stall board means that the horses come in at night regardless of the weather... do you guys have some other agreement?



That's what I thought as well. However, the BO believes that horses should be out as much as possible so she only brings them in when its cold and/or wet outside. I personally hate paying for stall board on those weeks/months that its so nice out that he never goes in but here in VA you never know how the weather is going to be. When I first got him his neck sunburned really bad so if it does the same this year he'll HAVE to be in during the day.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

leonalee said:


> Generally stall board means that the horses come in at night regardless of the weather... do you guys have some other agreement?


I think it is unfair to say that there is one general way it is done. Heck, some places turn out at night and have the horses in during the day. Some places stall board means the horses have a stall that they can be brought in to at meal time and then are put right back out for the rest of the time. Other places stall board means the horse is in their stall for 23 hours a day and turned out for an hour.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_We do not have the option of stall or pasture board at my barn. All the horses have a stall, but they are outside pretty much 24/7 during the summer and just during the day once it gets cold. The only time they stay in is if there is inclement weather. It is up to the 2 coaches and barn owner who lives on site on if they are brought in or not. They are not even brought in to be fed, but are fed hay outside. It is up to the owner to feed the horse anything extra beyond hay._


----------

